# Баянный репертуар



## vev (2 Окт 2015)

Господа!

Некоторые, думаю, еще помнят прошлогодние баталии по поводу "смури", устроенные персонажем, чье имя всуе не поминают... 

Но темы так с тех пор и висят в воздухе. Так давайте попытаемся обсудить вопрос о том, а что же играть современному баянисту - выпускнику училища/колледжа/консы? Согласитесь, что то, чему учили многие годы во всех этих учебных заведениях, безусловно прекрасно, но простая, неподготовленная публика слушать это не будет ни при каком раскладе. Да и подготовленная, думаю, воспринимает это больше в качестве "работы", а не удовольствия. В Союзе баян звучал повсеместно. Концертов была тьма. Это и народные обработки, которые перестали быть актуальными, и классика. Вполне возможно, что и сейчас интерес к этим направлениям не до конца утерян, но. .. Перебрав с пару десятков старых советских сборников, я честно говоря не нашел, а что же может заинтересовать современную публику. Песенный репертуар давно устарел. Танцевальная и популярная музыка, по-моему, на аккордеоне звучит органичнее и интереснее.

Так что же играть современному баянисту для народа?


----------



## MisterX (2 Окт 2015)

Играйте полонез огиньского и Турецкий марш


----------



## vev (2 Окт 2015)

MisterX писал:


> Играйте полонез огиньского и Турецкий марш


Ну Вы то вчера собирались "чесать" по городам и весям. Поди есть идеи? Поделитесь. Одного Огинского и Бетховена/Моцарта маловато будет...


----------



## zet10 (2 Окт 2015)

Вот так то! Мистер Х сказал,как отрезал ! И опять исчез...


----------



## zet10 (2 Окт 2015)

Кстати,я будучи студентом РАМ им Гнессиных любил играть для народа( педагогов кафедры),24 медитации В.Золотарева, однажды когда я им очередной раз играл данный цикл, то на 14 й медитации Фридрих Робертович не выдержал и попросил меня прекратить вводить кафедру в состояние медитирования.


----------



## MisterX (2 Окт 2015)

Да элементарно: Токката (без фуги) ре минор, сицилиана, пару менуэтов, сонатка скарлатти, а то и чимарозы, муз момент шульберта, грёзы Шумана, вальсики типа Голубого Дуная или Венские голоса попроще, славянский танец дворжака, 5-й Брамса , одного паницкого, одного Тимошенко или наюнкина, пару-тройку Дербенко, тико-без тико абреу, ну какой нибудь цветущий май, пару фр вальсиков , быть может чуть золотарёва - ну и вперёд. А уж если в Канаду собрались, в дорогие отели-давайте из Губайдулиной или беринского


----------



## Gross (2 Окт 2015)

zet10 (03.10.2015, 00:26) писал:


> любил играть для народа( педагогов кафедры),24 медитации В.Золотарева,


 а сами, для себя, Вы это любили?


----------



## Gross (2 Окт 2015)

вот что надо играть! Учитесь у запада!


----------



## vev (2 Окт 2015)

*Gross*, очень Образцовский "Необыкновенный концерт" напомнило


----------



## MisterX (3 Окт 2015)

Gross, Мне очень понравилось. Это очень, и ОЧЕНЬ не плохо! Это Мютос? Тоже мечтал бы о таком... Ооооочень вкусно


----------



## zet10 (3 Окт 2015)

Gross,чудесная музыка,спасибо за ролик!отвечая на Ваш вопрос скажу так,в том цикле Золотарева была 24 медитация ( пауза,типа Дж.Кейджа 3 минуты молчания) - вот она мне нравилась больше всего... А если серьезно,мне нравилась музыка Золотарева,я переиграл почти все его произведения,поэтому для своей  "статистики" , сыграл и 24 медитации ,о чем совершенно не жалею.


----------



## MisterX (3 Окт 2015)

Выучу и я их, дайте ноты, zet10. Это как я писал для Канады в самый раз. Сяду ка по гарантии в отельчик и буду молчать, только не 3 минуты, а минут 20, авось смедитируют местные под меня, щёки раздувать вроде умею


----------



## zet10 (3 Окт 2015)

Да с удовольствием поделюсь с Вами нотками,приезжайте и забирайте,а заодно и познакомимся неуловимый Вы наш!


----------



## MisterX (3 Окт 2015)

Классика всегда актуальна, мне кажется... Оригинальные сочинения, современно написанное на фольклорной основе-как от этого можно отказаться? Лёгкий музон под конец тоже неплохо, наверно джазок быть может... Думаю, ВСЕЯДНОСТЬ в наших душах не надо терять. Поновее приветствуется


----------



## Gross (3 Окт 2015)

zet10 (03.10.2015, 01:08) писал:


> 3 минуты молчания) - вот она мне нравилась больше всего


 переслушал вот здесь http://www.youtube.com/watch?t=3450&amp;v=eLL8iMSgSf8   -такой длинной паузы не нашёл. В конце пауза не более полминуты. Кстати, на 47 минутах одна медитация повторяет одну из "5 композиций", я её когда-то поигрывал, нравится. Золотарёвым я в молодости увлекался, и как раз появилась в продаже "Тула302"- это максимум, что я мог себе позволить из инструментов, мучился с ним много лет. Играл на публике (были тогда концерты самодеятельности) из детских сюит- 1-ю всю и части из 2-й и 4-й, вроде не возражала публика. Не на публике- 2-ю сонату (1-я часть неплохо получалась) и 2-ю часть из Третьей, но это убийство, без хорошего инструмента не стоит и браться.


----------



## kep (4 Окт 2015)

А вот такой репертуар не вдохновляет?ACCORDION STREET PERFORMER IN DUBLIN IRELAND 
Кстати, может быть знатоки определят инструмент?


----------



## zet10 (4 Окт 2015)

А чего там определять то? Этюд 205 это! А парень вдохновенно играет) не хуже дуэта "Микс" ,а пожалуй даже лучше))


----------



## hondaaccord (4 Окт 2015)

Набрёл случайно, тоже не вяло! - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W75ol-nF6vo

Что играть, на чём "пылесосить", где и кому - всё "устаканится" само собой.
По-любому, того масштаба, что был при Совке у "сектантов баянизма", уже не будет!...

p.s. тут спрашивали где любители гармозы кучкуются, вспомнил, рассказывал мой приятель,что собираются(лись) по выходным в парке "Кузьминки". Вот где мероприятия и репертуар, дерзайте!


----------



## Евгений51 (4 Окт 2015)

zet10 писал:


> А чего там определять то? Этюд 205 это! А парень вдохновенно играет) не хуже дуэта "Микс" ,а пожалуй даже лучше))


Вдохновенно, но смурь такая, что противно слушать. Это играют на уроках , а не на халтурах. До микса ему, как до Луны.С такой техникой и кривлянием не вылезешь.


----------



## Евгений51 (4 Окт 2015)

hondaaccord/ писал:


> Набрёл случайно, тоже не вяло! - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W75ol-nF6vo
> 
> Что играть, на чём "пылесосить", где и кому - всё "устаканится" само собой.
> По-любому, того масштаба, что был при Совке у "сектантов баянизма", уже не будет!...
> ...


----------



## qwark (4 Окт 2015)

Цитата:


> Набрёл случайно, тоже не вяло! - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W75ol-nF6vo


Ага!


----------



## Slawa (23 Окт 2015)

Как то странно, что эта тема затухла быстро. А ведь она очень важная! Что играть? Я например люблю играть и слушать джаз, мюзет, танго и прочую эстраду.  А также и русские и не русские народные песни поядренее (типа Вдоль по Питерской и цыганщину - Ехали на тройке с бубенцами и т.п). Люблю и играю много латино-американской музыки - в ней самые интересные ритмы и очень выразительные мелодии (El Talisman, Guantanamera, Nosa, Cucaracha и т.д). Ну а что же нравится народу (когда он немножко выпил, расслабился и "понеслась душа в рай"? 1. Это плясовые. Пляшут в принципе под всё быстро-ритмичное, но особенно идет Цыганочка, барыня и Яблочко. Плюс для моего региона -татарские плясовые оччень хорошо идут. Татары и башкиры очень горячие веселые люди -они любят танцевать. Русские как-то предпочитают посидеть - послушать и спеть. И вот здесь для меня лично бывают заморочки. Раньше 20-30 лет назад существовал стандартный набор песен, которые все знали и пели. Сейчас поют во-первых мало, а во-вторых черти что - то Белого лебедя на пруду, то из последних теле хитов... Приходится все это на ходу подбирать и довольно далеко от истинных мелодии и гармонии... А послушать заказывают Вальс На сопках Манчжурии (это абсолютный рекордсмен по заказам), Полонез Огинского и Не думай о секундах свысока (это менты обычно заказывают). Гости с Кавказа -Лезгинку и Черные глаза.


----------

